# CorelDraaw 11 udn Bilder auf mehreren Seiten ausdrucken



## notebook20000 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

angeblich soll as mit Corel Draw/ PhotoPaint gehen aber wie? Ich möcht ein Foto auf mehrere Seiten verteikt drucken


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Das was Du suchst, nennt sich Posterdruck.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

